# What is the best 2 Gallon Pump Sprayer?



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey Everyone

I am looking for recommendations for the best 2 Gallon Pump Sprayer. I have a bought a few of them from HD and Lowe's and they all quit after a few months.

I saw this online but I am not sure if it's any better than the junk they sell in the store.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B074NHNP18/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Just for spraying fert and occasionally herbicides.

Thanks I advance for any information.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought this one about a year ago and haven't had any issues. Running water through it after each use to flush everything out is essential.

https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-26021XP-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B00295N5VK/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=chapin+2+gallon&qid=1561830107&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-4


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I bought this one about a year ago and haven't had any issues. Running water through it after each use to flush everything out is essential.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-26021XP-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B00295N5VK/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=chapin+2+gallon&qid=1561830107&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-4


I have this one too. No complaints.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this one about a year ago and haven't had any issues. Running water through it after each use to flush everything out is essential.
> ...





pennstater2005 said:


> I bought this one about a year ago and haven't had any issues. Running water through it after each use to flush everything out is essential.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-26021XP-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B00295N5VK/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=chapin+2+gallon&qid=1561830107&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-4


Thanks for the responses. It looks like it I order it soon enough I might be able to have it tomorrow.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

+1 on this sprayer. I have the LESCO re-branded Chapin sprayer that is the same model, and it is a very nice pump sprayer.

Cost about the same as what it sells for on Amazon. I got it at Site One, and with sales tax, it about evens out with shipping.

There are also a lot of options for spray tips, and spare parts are available in kits, if you do wear anything out in the future.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Pictures of the LESCO rebranded Chapin sprayer. Note the spray wand, and the Chapin instructions....



Spare parts kits:


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Just ordered it. ETA tomorrow


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

A little late to the discussion but I have really enjoyed using my Husqvarna 2gal. Accepts TeeJet nozzles. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

mowww said:


> A little late to the discussion but I have really enjoyed using my Husqvarna 2gal. Accepts TeeJet nozzles. Good luck with your purchase.


Hey better late than never!! Even though I have already purchased a sprayer it may not me my last or someone else may want the information.

What is the model number of your Husqvarna sprayer?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Chapin accepts TeeJets as well. It just took me longer than the average bear to figure it out.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> mowww said:
> 
> 
> > A little late to the discussion but I have really enjoyed using my Husqvarna 2gal. Accepts TeeJet nozzles. Good luck with your purchase.
> ...


190480C, had for two seasons.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Chapin accepts TeeJets as well. It just took me longer than the average bear to figure it out.


I havent used Tee Jets before. What does it take to make them work with the Chapin pump sprayer.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for the best 2 Gallon Pump Sprayer. I have a bought a few of them from HD and Lowe's and they all quit after a few months.
> 
> ...


I like the sprayers plus cordless one much more than I had expected to. What I am completely done with is the Solo sprayers. I just tossed another one I had out. They used to be the standard for practically every landscaper and now in my opinion I would avoid them at al costs. I ave bought 4 of the over the past 5 years and all I Have failed for one reason or another.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Chapin accepts TeeJets as well. It just took me longer than the average bear to figure it out.


Thanks, @pennstater2005!

I did not know the Chapin took TeeJets.

I was hoping so but haven't had the chance yet to focus on & research that.

Great information, thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Everyone
> ...


Solo is no longer made in Germany. Parts are made in China and assembled in the US. I remember the Solo backpack sprayers from the 1980s and 1990s. Those were made in Germany. Present Solo backpacks are the subject of numerous complaints about leaks. I have a specialty Solo sprayer that is a 1.25 liter foaming hand sprayer that I used for sanitizing solutions in the house. The pressurized bottle developed a crack and leak not long after I started using it.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

I have a Smith contractor sprayer from amazon... takes tee jets, and has a nice little place to store the spray wand and nozzle. Viton elastomers. No regrets in the 3 or 4 years I have owned it.

https://www.amazon.com/Smith-Contractor-190216-Herbicides-Insecticides/dp/B002YNSAGM/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=smith+sprayer&qid=1561938444&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-2


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Sprayer came in today. As soon as I opened the box I could tell an immediate difference in quality compared to any pump sprayer I had bought at HD or Lowe's. I calibrated it first and sprayed about 4 gallons of products without a problem. I could go longer in between pumping for more pressure and the fan tip sprayed a wider area. So far so good!! If it continues to spray this well for an extended period of time I will be extremely happy. Thanks for the recommendations and keep the information coming for anyone else who may need it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Sprayer came in today. As soon as I opened the box I could tell an immediate difference in quality compared to any pump sprayer I had bought at HD or Lowe's. I calibrated it first and sprayed about 4 gallons of products without a problem. I could go longer in between pumping for more pressure and the fan tip sprayed a wider area. So far so good!! If it continues to spray this well for an extended period of time I will be extremely happy. Thanks for the recommendations and keep the information coming for anyone else who may need it.


Just used mine tonight to spray some Bayer 6 month weed control along ditch line then triple rinsed and sprayed my Sedgehammer with it as well. It's definitely well made!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > Sprayer came in today. As soon as I opened the box I could tell an immediate difference in quality compared to any pump sprayer I had bought at HD or Lowe's. I calibrated it first and sprayed about 4 gallons of products without a problem. I could go longer in between pumping for more pressure and the fan tip sprayed a wider area. So far so good!! If it continues to spray this well for an extended period of time I will be extremely happy. Thanks for the recommendations and keep the information coming for anyone else who may need it.
> ...


Sledgehammer is next on my list too. Looking forward to applying some with this sprayer. I am actually thinking about buying a second one just for herbicides.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for the best 2 Gallon Pump Sprayer. I have a bought a few of them from HD and Lowe's and they all quit after a few months.
> 
> ...


I have three of the 2 gallon version of that Smith sprayer, they work very well and I love that the hose is longer, I'm 6' and my arm span is wider than my height so I appreciate being able to use the extra reach.


----------

